# CEMC ceu's



## Denise M (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you find ceu's that count towards CEMC? Thanks


----------



## MikeEnos (Jul 15, 2013)

Right here on the AAPC website under the Continuing Education module.  Just search for the certification type 'CEMC.'  They even list other venders so you can compare and choose one that's best for you.


----------



## Denise M (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Mike the ones listed are either too expensive or to far. Thanks


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jul 15, 2013)

Who is your MAC carrier?  Most of them offer free Webinars that can be used toward CEMC - that is how I obtained most of mine this cycle.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 15, 2013)

CEU's are the bane of my existence, at the moment. I've got to find a way to come up with over 40 (1/2 CPMA, 1/2 CPCO), by the end of August, and I'm not sure how I'm going to to it. I haven't worked for my employer long enough to convince them to shell out the $800 that a suitable webinar subscription would cost, yet, and frankly, I don't have that kind of money. I haven't begun to panic yet, but I'm getting there...


----------

